# Beauty Fotografie Tutorial



## blog-shots (29. Juli 2010)

Hey Leute,

ich hab hier ein kleines Beauty Fotografie Tutorial für euch gemacht:







Equipment:

1x Hensel Trias 1500Ws Speed Generator
1x Hensel Expert Pro 500Ws Blitzkopf
1x Hensel Speed Blitzkopf
1x Beautydish
1x langer 9´Reflektor
1x California Sunbouncer Mini Silber
1x Ventilator






Der Beautydish hängt an einem Galgenstativ auf den Speedkopf. Er ist so ausgerichtet, dass der innere Kreis knapp unter das Kinn des Models zeigt. Ihr erkennt die richtige Position an den Schatten im Gesicht des Models. Achtet auf den Bereich unter der Nase, unter der Lippe und den Bereich knapp unter den Augenbrauen. Sieht man den Dish noch im oberen Bereich des Auges und sind alle Schatten so, wie du es möchtest? – Dann passt es. Zum Aufhellen habe ich einen kleinen California Sunbouncer unter den Beautydish gesetzt um den Hals aufzuhellen.

Der Hintergrund ist von unten mit dem Expert Pro 500Ws und einem langen 9´Reflektor ausgeleuchtet. Nutzt ein Bodenstativ und richtet den Blitz so gegen die Wand, dass ein Verlauf nach oben entsteht. Die dunklen Bereiche werden blau. Warum?
Der Hintergrund ist eine einfache weiße Wand. Das tolle an weißen Wänden ist, dass man die Farben Weiß, Blau, Grau und Schwarz ganz leicht mit der Distanz von Model und Wand erreichen kann. Probiert es mal aus. Je näher ihr das Model – inkl. dem Hauptlicht – an die Wand rückt, desto weißer wird es. Wenn ihr die DIstanz vergrößert, wird es Blau, dann Grau und schließlich Schwarz.

Erinnert ihr euch an das Beauty Fotografie Tutorial 01? Das war ein ganz ähnlicher Aufbau wie hier. Der unterschied liegt darin, dass sowohl der Beautydish als auch der hintere Reflektor eine Wabe hatten. Sie verengt den Abstrahlwinkel vom Licht und lässt weniger Licht auf die Randbereiche im Bild – so wird es auch Schwarz.










Model: Carmelina Caforio
H&M: Julia Sudhoff

Um etwas mehr Spannung ins Bild zu bringen trug das Model eine Tunika, die von unten mit einem Ventilator “aufgebläht” wurde.
Aufgenommen habe ich mit 50mm bei F11 und 1/200.

Viel Spaß beim Ausprobieren!

Christian


----------



## Simulant (3. Dezember 2010)

Welche Größe hat der BeautyDish und ist er Silber oder Weiß von innen?


----------

